# 1972 gto distributor



## 1972 GTO (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello, I have a 1972 GTO with a 1976 pontiac 400 block and there is an old type of electronic distributor. Wondering about what type of spark plug wires to buy. Ordered 2 sets in the past and the connectors did not fit on the distributor.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm no expert but I'm willing to guess you still have the 72 dist in your motor. This was a "pre" HEI electronic ignition and while a good system you are correct that wires are not available. I would recommend switching to the later model HEI, it will be cheaper, more reliable and easier to find parts for. 

P.S. some restorer might pay some bucks for your dist you have now.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

A pic would tell the story. Is the coil in the top of the distributor-HEI. Old style electronic?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would get a set of wires from the resto vendors like our host. If points ignition, yes, the '64-'73 wires are different than the '74/'75 on up HEI stuff. '74 was really weird...it was a one year only HEI with the wires molded to the cap. The commonly seen one is the big cap with the coil mounted inside it. An excellent system, but will not work on a tripower engine due to bulk.


----------



## 1972 GTO (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry I don't have the car at home right now. It is away at the body shop so I cannot show a picture. I am pretty sure it is the 72 electronic ignition. I would like to be able to just buy a new set of wires for the distributor because the vehicle is so reliable as it is now. I also have a 67 RSSS camaro with alot more money into it but is not near trustfull as the 72. If I cannot get wires would you recommend a summit HEI. I have noticed they are cheaper than some of the others. Thanks for the replies


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Get a set of HEI wires for a Pontiac. Money buys quality, and I like MSD or Accel. It's all about the ohms of resistance for foot. New wires are better than old ones, summit wires should be fine.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If that is a true 72 distributor the HEI wires will not fit.

They are called a "Unitized Ignition" and they need specific wires which to my knowledge no one reproduces.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the unitized ignition was '74 only, but could be wrong. I've seen it twice in years of being in the industry, both times on '74 Pontiac v8's in big cars. It is a weird looking animal.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

not good news Pontiac Ignition Option - Tech Articles - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


----------



## tklaxs119 (Sep 29, 2012)

My 72 WW5 has a unitized distributor...only thing that was stolen from the car. I have a hei in it now. I know they work better and don't burn out if you leave the key in the ignition turned. A problem that unitized had.
Anyone know where I can get a late 71 or early 72 unitized distributor? eBay has some that are way to expensive and wrong date codes.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe try to contact 1972 GTO on here although it looks like he has'nt been online for a while.


----------

